# holy fat loss peptide batman!



## BFHammer (Mar 15, 2012)

Peptide Designed to Elicit Apoptosis in Adipose Tissue Endothelium Reduces Food Intake and Body Weight

I'm not seeing much else out there on it.  A few places are offering the pep that I've seen.  Anyone sampled it?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 16, 2012)

I think a lot of places are still waiting for some feedback from human trials.  It's still a pretty new peptide, and currently expensive to get.


----------



## justhav2p (Mar 16, 2012)

now this would be a peptide I'm actually interested in,.. LOL


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 16, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken.. one of the negatives is that during Monkey trials, some subjects experience kidney failure.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 16, 2012)

There is one out that I think got FDA approval.  I haven't read much on it.. but it's called Tesamorelin.


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 16, 2012)

I've see a couple places carry both and about the same price point as ghrp 2.  More studies to check out would be nice.  I'll keep looking


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 23, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> There is one out that I think got FDA approval.  I haven't read much on it.. but it's called Tesamorelin.


The dosage is pretty crazy on that one too.  I found a couple places where they were researching the initial one and even at 10mg/ED they weren't getting the results.  To be equal to the study the dosage would need to be at 122 mg/ED


----------

